# Graphics card comparison



## gsouvikmail@gmail.com (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello, I need a bit of help from you guys.

I am going to buy a laptop within the next 3 days and I have shortlisted two models - Dell Inspiron 15R and HP Pavilion dv6 6016TX.

Their configurations are almost the same (2nd Gen Intel Core i5 2.3GHz, 4GB DDR3 RAM, 500GB HDD).

The main difference (according to me) between the two laptops is their graphics solutions.

Dell Inspiron 15R has a 1GB nVIDIA GeForce GT525M card, while the HP Pavilion dv6 model sports 1GB of AMD Radeon HD 6490M.

My question is - which of the above two cards is better suited for gaming purposes? (As far as I know, both are mid-level graphics cards; but please correct me if I am wrong).

Please note that I will primarily use this laptop for Photoshop and for playing games (including Crysis 2, at least at medium details).

Looking forward to your replies.


Thanks and regards.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2011)

Get GT525M.

~ 10 chars


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

AMD Radeon HD 6490M
◦160 Stream Processing Units 
◦8 Texture Units 
◦16 Z/Stencil ROP Units 
◦4 Color ROP Units 
■Engine clock speed: 480-800 MHz 
■Processing power (single precision): 153-256 GigaFLOPS 
■Polygon throughput: 120-200M polygons/sec 
■Data fetch rate (32-bit): 15.36-25.6 billion fetches/sec 
■Texel fill rate (bilinear filtered): 3.84-6.4 Gigatexels/sec 
■Pixel fill rate: 1.92-3.2 Gigapixels/sec 
■Anti-aliased pixel fill rate: 7.68-12.8 Gigasamples/sec 
■Memory clock speed: 800-900 MHz GDDR5 or DDR3 
■Memory data rate: 3.2 Gbps GDDR5 or 1.6-1.8 Gbps DDR3 
■Memory bandwidth: 25.6 GB/sec (GDDR5) or 12.8-14.4 GB/sec (DDR3) 


Nvidia GT 525M

CUDA Cores 96
Processor Clock (MHz) 1200 MHz
ROP 16
Texture Fill Rate (billion/sec) 9.6 
Core Clock: 600 MHz
Memory Specs:
Memory Clock (MHz) 900 
Standard Memory Config DDR3 
Memory Interface Width 128-bit
Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec) 28.8

So u can dind the difference yourself


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2011)

If you go by simple calculation, those 160 SPs of AMD card usually match nVidia's 160/5=32 shader cards, at the most 48 shader cards.

As you see, GT 525M is nearly 2-3 times better here!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

The GT 525 m is *LOT* better than the 6490m


----------

